# Monark Superframe



## Dangerwagon (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello there good folks.  I'm new to this forum and it's my pleasure to share with you a new project which I will be undertaking.
I'm a long time bike nut, but this will be my first prewar project.  I have learned a tremendous amount about my new ride from the incredible article(s) posted here and looking forward to insights from this groups vast knowledge of this bike.
My dad got this baby from a small airport in upstate New York which was being cleared out for new owners.  Supposedly the former owner was still riding it around the airport as of only a few years ago.  No one thought that the bike had much value based on its condition (and assumption that it was from the 50's) so they let him have it.  Not knowing much more about it, my dad could see that it was cool as hell and gladly took it home.
When he first showed it to me I had to do some research, but quickly came to the conclusion that it was a prewar Monark, and I believe a somewhat rare 1939 model with all the "bells and whistles".  

Hoping to find an original Troxel seat & post (also will need grips and tires) to get her back to riding condition for my dad to enjoy cruising the boardwalk.
Thanks much for any insights.

-Dangerwagon


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 20, 2015)

*Great looking '39!!!*

10 "thumbs up"!!!! Awesome bike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 20, 2015)

If for some reason you should decide to let this beauty go at some time, please let me know. Thanks! Mike


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 20, 2015)

*more pics please...*

WOW! Super cool. Lets see some pics of the whole bike please.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 20, 2015)

Neat cant wait to see it back on the road.


----------



## Dangerwagon (Jan 20, 2015)

Will post more pics as soon as I get it cleaned up a little.  Wanted to show off the cobwebs first. 
Been meaning to post this for some time but finally found the time today (home with the flu).
Recently opened up the tank and delighted to find the horn still works!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Outstanding! Glad you shared this. I'm guessing you read my article on the home page. The seat post on the bike is likely original (see Fig 16-7). The seat post has a bolt exactly like a stem bolt and wedge. I can't tell about the handlebars from the pic but the stem (wrong) probably came from the same bike that the seat came from. The bike is a Model GT 495. What is interesting to me is the use of the Delta Winner headlights. Later years of this bike used 3 rib Deltas. My original paint '39 has a (single) Winner though as well. BTW the headlights are bent down and should be parallel to the ground-easy fix. The seat is not hard to find. This bike probably had the "can't slip" two piece stem (Fig 14) originally with some Torrington steerhorn bars (see Figs 13-5 & 13-5). Both are relatively easy to find. I would like to see pictures of the entire bike. While it may be tempting to restore this bike I highly advise against it. There are very few original Five Bars left and it would be a shame to ruin this one. If you want a restored bike I'd gladly do one to your specifications and take this crusty 'ol thing off your hands! V/r Shawn


----------



## Dangerwagon (Jan 20, 2015)

Right on Shawn.  I don't even look forward to cleaning this bike and restoration is out of the question.  
Yeah man your post was immensely helpful.
My dad will keep this baby hanging from the wall in his living room so he can take it down easily for rides.
As for the parts, The seat and post I think are from a 60s Schwinn.  the post is secured into the frame with a small steel wedge.  Fortunately the frame/seat tube doesn't appear to be damaged at all.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 20, 2015)

The seat post is correct for this bike. From what I could see you just need handle bars, stem (goose neck), and seat. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 20, 2015)

What a beautiful bike! hope you enjoy it.

Nick.


----------



## Dangerwagon (Jan 20, 2015)

Hey Shawn,
I should have been more clear... The seat post is a smaller diameter and has a small piece of metal literally jammed into the seat tube to keep it in place.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 20, 2015)

Dangerwagon said:


> Hey Shawn,
> I should have been more clear... The seat post is a smaller diameter and has a small piece of metal literally jammed into the seat tube to keep it in place.





a 1939 ladies Monark I had used a shim:


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 20, 2015)

the shim is what its called and they are from factory.

Nick.


----------



## Dangerwagon (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks Nick.  Unfortunately I don't have a better pic handy to clarify.  Mine is currently secured with what I truly believe to be an old "square cut nail" which has been jammed in on one side.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Got it but if you had the shim it would take up the slack and you wouldn't need the nail! V/r Shawn


----------



## Dangerwagon (Jan 20, 2015)

Good point.
If I didn't have a 105 degree fever right now I would drive over to my dad's shop and try to confirm the originality of current set-up.   With enough medication I will do it tomorrow for sure.  Would love to learn that this is original post as it will be one less part i'll need to find. 

On that note...anyone have a "can't slip" stem they want to part with???

many thanks again to those who have replied with great info!
-mike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Dangerwagon said:


> Good point.
> If I didn't have a 105 degree fever right now I would drive over to my dad's shop and try to confirm the originality of current set-up.   With enough medication I will do it tomorrow for sure.  Would love to learn that this is original post as it will be one less part i'll need to find.
> 
> On that note...anyone have a "can't slip" stem they want to part with???
> ...




Whoa Mike--don't check out before you will me that bike! Seriously hope you get well soon and really look forward to seeing more pics of this bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 20, 2015)

Best find of 2015, Its going to be hard to beat...


----------



## Dangerwagon (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks for the well wishes Shawn.  Unfortunately it truly belongs to my 70 yr. old dad and I'm expecting that he will leave it to me you see!

-mike.


----------



## 48b6 (Jan 20, 2015)

WOW! I hope some day I'm lucky enough to come across something like this. Very nice!



Dangerwagon said:


> Hello there good folks.  I'm new to this forum and it's my pleasure to share with you a new project which I will be undertaking.
> I'm a long time bike nut, but this will be my first prewar project.  I have learned a tremendous amount about my new ride from the incredible article(s) posted here and looking forward to insights from this groups vast knowledge of this bike.
> My dad got this baby from a small airport in upstate New York which was being cleared out for new owners.  Supposedly the former owner was still riding it around the airport as of only a few years ago.  No one thought that the bike had much value based on its condition (and assumption that it was from the 50's) so they let him have it.  Not knowing much more about it, my dad could see that it was cool as hell and gladly took it home.
> When he first showed it to me I had to do some research, but quickly came to the conclusion that it was a prewar Monark, and I believe a somewhat rare 1939 model with all the "bells and whistles".
> ...


----------



## 48b6 (Jan 20, 2015)

I do have one, been debating on turning it loose. 



Dangerwagon said:


> Good point.
> 
> On that note...anyone have a "can't slip" stem they want to part with???
> 
> ...


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 20, 2015)

48b6 said:


> I do have one, been debating on turning it loose.




I'm not the owner of the bike but, i think this bike deserves a correct neck 

Nick.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 21, 2015)

When using the "No-Slip" stem I believe you will need 7/8" bars. I will need to find a set of ladies bars so I can install the stem I picked up on my girl's '39.


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 21, 2015)

*Think this is what you need?*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-BOX-OF-...794?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339c6b73d2

Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 21, 2015)

mickeyc said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-BOX-OF-...794?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339c6b73d2
> 
> Mike




I'd check the seat tube diameter first and then ask Bob what sizes these are. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 21, 2015)

The Monark shims are longer than the ones in that ebay listing, and AFAIK are the same as the ones used on the Silver King bikes.


----------



## Dangerwagon (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow! you guys (and girls) are the best!
If 48b6 wants to pass that stem along I can promise that it will be put right where it belongs...on a riding, original unrestored beauty.  If I could figure out how to send a PM I would contact you directly and see if we can work something out.  Let me know.

Thanks too for the link to the seatpost shims.  If I can win it for a reasonable price I will take what I need for this project (and a spare) and offer the rest to this group for nothing.
-mike.


----------



## Dangerwagon (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up on the shim lengths.
-mb.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 21, 2015)

You gain pm rights after 15 posts I believe..... Kool bike!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Mike,
    I have some questions about your bike. You can contact me at Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com  Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Dangerwagon (Jan 21, 2015)

48b6 said:


> I do have one, been debating on turning it loose.




What do you think??? show some mercy on a new guy?
I'm not asking for charity (I'll take some charity, just not asking for any) but I would really love to get this beauty straightened out so she's really something to be proud of.


-mb.
mtbclassified@gmail.com


----------



## Dangerwagon (Jan 23, 2015)

Additional (and better quality) pics of the 5-bar by popular request.
Shawn was right about the seat post being original (I think).  I could not however locate a serial number...the mystery continues.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 23, 2015)

Such a cool bike!!! I'm officially jealous.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 23, 2015)

Wowzer! So cool. Beauty of a bike, congrats.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice Falcon! Last one I seen was in Steve Castelies collection years ago ...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2015)

Falcon? I've never seen any literature refer to a Super Frame by that name. Maybe its just me but are those Winner headlights look shorter than a standard Winner? Mike could you measure one of these for me? Great bike and thanks for posting the additional pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dangerwagon (Jan 23, 2015)

They're pretty small.  I'll measure 'em up and let you know.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 23, 2015)

Serial numbers are tiny on one of the tubes that swoop under the bottom bracket shell.  Bring your razor knife.


----------



## Dangerwagon (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up.  Shawn gave me a nice reference/example from one of his and I was able to make out at least a few of the numbers in a close-up I took earlier today.  Will dig a little deeper.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 23, 2015)

Once it's cleaned up, try doing a crayon rubbing or even rubbing a piece of aluminum foil over the numbers- they are that faint.  I still have no idea what the serial number on my barn painted carcass is.


----------



## 48b6 (Jan 26, 2015)

Yup, you need 7/8" bars for that set up.



fordmike65 said:


> When using the "No-Slip" stem I believe you will need 7/8" bars. I will need to find a set of ladies bars so I can install the stem I picked up on my girl's '39.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 3, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Falcon? I've never seen any literature refer to a Super Frame by that name. Maybe its just me but are those Winner headlights look shorter than a standard Winner? Mike could you measure one of these for me? Great bike and thanks for posting the additional pics. V/r Shawn



Hey Mike....I too would like to see the measurements of these winner lights. Is tye fender bracket riveted on?
Can we see what the inside battery tray looks like? Looks too small (short) to take 2 D cell batteries.
I'll bet those lights and mounting bracket are rare. I've never seen the shorter version.
Thanks
JD






It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Dangerwagon (Mar 3, 2015)

jd56 said:


> Hey Mike....I too would like to see the measurements of these winner lights. Is tye fender bracket riveted on?
> Can we see what the inside battery tray looks like? Looks too small (short) to take 2 D cell batteries.
> I'll bet those lights and mounting bracket are rare. I've never seen the shorter version.
> Thanks
> JD




Take a look.  The bracket is riveted to the fender and painted to match.  
I have found one 1939 advertisement (for sale on ebay  ) which appears to show this twin headlight configuration.


----------



## Dangerwagon (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 3, 2015)

I see a Vespa in the background. It looks like an Allstate. Possibly a 7889449 1958-60 125 cc


----------



## Dangerwagon (Mar 3, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> I see a Vespa in the background. It looks like an Allstate. Possibly a 7889449 1958-60 125 cc




try again


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 3, 2015)

Too much sunlight. I still cant tell but I see its 4 lug.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 3, 2015)

So the light has a 1" inside diameter. That's small.
You probably can't see the markings on the light anywhere but, I wonder if it  is stamped "Delta Winner".
I could use this dual light setup for the 38 Hawthorne I just finished for a friend. 
Wonder if they're are out there among our cabe friends. 
If so contact me.









Can you tell me how long this is?





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Dangerwagon (Mar 3, 2015)

Someone on ebay has one...but ouch$$$!!!  Also I think it may be slightly later as it has a switch underneath.
http://r.ebay.com/RPWyRV


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 3, 2015)

That is a standard size winner and he is asking way too much for it. I believe the smaller ones were called Warners. BTW JD I do not believe this setup would be correct for the bike you mentioned. As far as I know this particular model of Monark is the only bike with this set-up. V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Mar 3, 2015)

*expensive winner*

Thanks for the measurements Mike.

I agree Shawn, that this is not the correct lights for the Hawthorne but, it was the first I've ever seen of this size. And that was kinda the size he was looking for. The standard Winners just look too long for what he wants.

Warner is the name of the light....interesting.
Sorry about the hijack Mike.

Definitely a very cool looking Monark. Hanging on a wall most of the time as a display will look good. Hopefully your dad will ride it sometimes.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi jd here is the light set up your friend needs on the Hawthorne i sold your friend, the only pic i can find!!


----------



## jd56 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks G.[emoji12] 

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------

